# Congrats to Chris Perkins



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*x2*

I shoot with young MR Perkins this kid is stellar .. A natural and does not have the attitude that sometimes goes with excellence.. Always willing to talk to anyone and knows his hunting as well as his fita stuff.. An honor to know and shoot beside him...kudos Chris on your new record...


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats Chris! keep up the awsome work and great attitude you bring to the sport! top shooter in the making:wink:


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

And, Chris competed in Cabinet making at Skills Ontario on Tuesday in Waterloo. He has talent that is more than just archery.

Great work Chris


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*congrats*

Awesome shooting Chris.

Gilles


p.s. I came in 2nd at the very first high school champs in 1984.. Somebody code named Fifi was shooting beside me too.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

It was a good shoot and a good record that will hopefully stand for awhile.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

That record will be mine next year :teeth:
You just had to drop 1, meh maybe if I get my new bow things shall look up :shade:


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

We will see.....Thats as long as i dont shoot 600 next year.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

x-hunta said:


> That record will be mine next year :teeth:
> You just had to drop 1, meh maybe if I get my new bow things shall look up :shade:


Good luck with that.

Nice Shooting Chris.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

XXX_Shooter said:


> We will see.....Thats as long as i dont shoot 600 next year.


Wait! your coming back?!?!
There goes my hopes, lol


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahaha i might be coming back all depends.


----------

